# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Yatagan with questions

## Jerry H.

Dear forum members,

Im quite unsure with this thing. Blade looks old, handle repaired, but is it a marriage of parts?

Thanks for any help. 

Best;
Flyingdutchman

----------


## Jerry H.

... thanks again !

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Jerry

It's certainly an interesting piece.
These were in use for centuries, so I would think that an old blade has been remounted.
It would be interesting to see what patterns a light etch brings out in the steel of the blade.

----------


## Jerry H.

Gene, thanks a lot. Ill try to get it. 
Best;
Jerry

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Can we see a picture of the whole sword Jerry?

----------


## Jerry H.

... sorry, that’s all what I have at the moment. Trying to get the piece.
Best;
Jerry

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Did you get this piece Jerry?

----------

